# growling in a e-collar



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

So my dog growled yesterday for the first time. Not even sure it was directed at me or if it is aggression at all. just wanted to get an opinion of the more experienced owners on the forum. thank you!


My 2yr old girl had a surgery for torn CCl and has to wear an e-collar. she hates it. each time I put it on, she does not have a happy face. but she does let me put it on, no problem. Last night I put it on, secured it, gave her a treat for being a good dog and then she growled. I was not even standing next to her at that moment (couple of feet away, doing something else). She was sitting in her e-collar in her place, basically by herself growling...she did it for 10-15 seconds and then laid down. the same thing happened again today: put the collar on - no noises, nothing. once the e-collar is on she is growling. what's up?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Is your dog on pain medication? The reason I ask - my dog had exploratory surgery some years back. She had never growled in her life. She was lying in the kitchen, by herself. The kids and I were a bit away from her and she growled. We were so shocked to hear that coming from her. She was on pain meds - can't remember what, but they made her loopy. No more pain meds and no more growling.

I guess it could be the collar itself. She hates it so much and is growling at it How long will she need to wear it? To be on the safe side, I would assume the girl wasn't feeling well and give her some space. Do you crate her? We decided crating my dog was best for everyone, at the time. I hope your girl heals quickly and is back to her old self.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She may just be mumbling/complaining more than a real 'growl'. And if you have her on pain meds who knows what she's thinking!


----------



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

I have not thought about pain meds! she is a bit loopy and weird (last night she tried to rest her head in the cone on my head!) hope this will go away in a week, when we are off pain meds and cone is gone too


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AWWW! I really think she will be back to normal soon. I bet it is the meds. My dog had that extra eyelid thing going on. She was really out of it. I just tried to keep her in a quiet place, in her crate, until she was feeling more like herself.


----------

